# Regions Gonna Make it?



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I counted 72 shooters on the Regions website for the Anderson shoot. There is a better turnout at our local clubs. I was skeptical about this ever gaining momentum from the start. 3-D archery is not at all big enough to support 3 organizations. Don't get me wrong I would love to see it take off I just don't see archers or sponsors for that matter coming up with the money to invest that is needed. The average Joe only has so many vacation days if any at all. To try to do 3 weekends in a row of national shoots is just absurd unless you are independently wealthy. I for one can't see spending the coin to travel somewhere when the payout is better locally.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

If they stick to the idea of taking a national level circuit into areas that don't already have a national level tournament, I think they will do OK. It might take a while to get on their feet but everybody had to crawl before they ran. It bears repeating that they are gonna have to keep their tournaments out of established ASA territory...like you said, the average Joe don't have enough vacation time to attend all of these shoots...particularly if they are in a central location to most of the ASA shoots. So they are going to have to go to places that don't have any ASA or IBO shoots. For example...if the ASA LA shoot is taken away...that just leaves one ASA shoot west of the Mississippi River....so there's several states "over yonder" that don't have anything going on in their area. Texas, Louisiana, Oklahoma, Nevada, etc....lots of archers out that way that only have one or two big shoots a yr...that might appreciate tournaments where they don't have to drive so far to get to, that normally don't participate in the big ASA or IBO shoots because they are so far away.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope it works out for them. My family is going to the shoot in Warren Pa. I would like to see them have another shoot or two in the north east next year. We really enjoy going to the IBO Worlds, but not so much for the Triple Crown shoots. We went to Erie this year, first time in 15 or 16 years. Didn't see any reason to go to them again. We enjoyed the courses and shooting, but they are not very well organized and it seems the main concern is only making money for the host club. So to have another option for major a tournament series within reasonable driving distance would be great. But we'll see how we feel after the shoot in Warren. I think Regions is making a real effort to please a majority of shooters. They are listening to what is being said and changing what they can.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I hope they make it, and I think they will stand a fighting chance of doing so. I can't say for sure, but from the buzz in my area, I think the turnout for Warren will be higher than the first two shoots. Of course, that means getting everyone there that said they would shoot it, which is easier said than done. They're the new kid on the block, so they definitely have an uphill battle, but seem to have the support within the industry to try and make a real sincere effort. The vendors/sponsors are behind them, so that can only help. From the pictures I saw of Anderson, there were many more vendors set up than there were at the IBO in Erie. I even got an email this week from Bohning promoting the event. With the additional classes and decreased membership fees, they at least seem like they do more than just listen to the suggestions; they are willing to act on them.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

We here in North Western Pa. think it will make it. The local promotion has really stepped up as far as getting the word out. I feel that with the changes that Regions made for this event that there is the pptential to draw at least 4-500 shooters. The Warren Chamber has in the past shown what it takes to promote local events and are working hard at doing the same for this event. I brought home Regions Tour Guides from Anderson to help out with the efforts and have mailed out over 300 to clubs and shops from Pa.,NY and Ohio to people that requested them. So it seems there is some interest from the area. All we can do is try to build it the local level and see where it goes from there. It's up to the shooters to decide the outcome.
As far as payback, even with the dismall turnout in Anderson I can tell you the winner of Semi-Pro class took home a check for $462 dollars. That was 5 people in the class so the payout schedule is very good in Regions. 70% payback over 20% of the class. If the shooters show up the payouts will be worth it. Hope to see you all in Warren, should be a fun weekend in a beuatiful part of the Pa. Mountains.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

How close is the Regions shoot site in Warren to the site where they used to have the NABH shoot in Warren? The site where they had the NABH shoot was the most beautiful place I have ever seen as far as archery goes and I have been to a lot of venues all across the country.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

It is probably around 20 minutes or so from there. Very nice area with the Kinzue Dam less than 1/2 hour away and the Allegany river running straight through Warren. But then , I am kind of partial to the Pa. Mountains!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

IRISH_11 said:


> How close is the Regions shoot site in Warren to the site where they used to have the NABH shoot in Warren? The site where they had the NABH shoot was the most beautiful place I have ever seen as far as archery goes and I have been to a lot of venues all across the country.


the site of that shoot was awesome i really miss shooting at that club.


----------



## warrenevents (Mar 19, 2013)

We are very excited here in Warren, and I do feel that the event will survive in PA. I thank everyone who has stepped up to help us! For those of you who have received a Regions Tour Guide the contact information in the guide is incorrect. To contact myself at the Warren Chamber Please use the information below.

Warren Chamber
John Papalia
814-723-3050
[email protected]

Below is a flyer of information for out shoot! We look forward to seeing you at our event!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think it will do just fine in PA. We are not going to make it due to shooting a different venue championship the same weekend but I have talked to John about it and feel he is putting great effort into this event.I have also suggested that some of my buddies that only shoot alittle local 3d give this shoot a try. I wish we could be at both shoot that weekend but both at different ends of the state.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

IRISH_11 said:


> I counted 72 shooters on the Regions website for the Anderson shoot. There is a better turnout at our local clubs. I was skeptical about this ever gaining momentum from the start. 3-D archery is not at all big enough to support 3 organizations. Don't get me wrong I would love to see it take off I just don't see archers or sponsors for that matter coming up with the money to invest that is needed. The average Joe only has so many vacation days if any at all. To try to do 3 weekends in a row of national shoots is just absurd unless you are independently wealthy. I for one can't see spending the coin to travel somewhere when the payout is better locally.


i think there was something like 87 at anderson...

i'm wondering how much your local payouts are...


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree. People cannot afford to do 3 shoots back to back to back. The pros don't even do that.


----------



## HCountry (Jul 1, 2013)

*Regions in Anderson*



carlosii said:


> i think there was something like 87 at anderson...


Regions website lists scores for 74 shooters on Saturday, so I would have to go with that figure. I'm from Anderson & IMO Regions biggest failure, they worked with the wrong people on the ground here. They upset a great deal of people in the way the City officials handled the events with the venues they chose. One of the venues was a hiking, bike & horse trail park who's trails were built and are maintained by volunteers. The City, because of the promise of 400-500 shooters ($500,000 economic impact quoted by the local newspaper) gave permission for Regions to cut shooting lanes 'as needed' through the park. Which they did. They came in & cut 60+ shooting lanes across & thru trails that volunteers have built over the past 5 years. That's a really bad way to represent archery in a community. I hope that in the future, Regions takes a much better look at it's impact to the locations is chooses & the 'officials' it works with.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

HCountry said:


> Regions website lists scores for 74 shooters on Saturday, so I would have to go with that figure. I'm from Anderson & IMO Regions biggest failure, they worked with the wrong people on the ground here. They upset a great deal of people in the way the City officials handled the events with the venues they chose. One of the venues was a hiking, bike & horse trail park who's trails were built and are maintained by volunteers. The City, because of the promise of 400-500 shooters ($500,000 economic impact quoted by the local newspaper) gave permission for Regions to cut shooting lanes 'as needed' through the park. Which they did. They came in & cut 60+ shooting lanes across & thru trails that volunteers have built over the past 5 years. That's a really bad way to represent archery in a community. I hope that in the future, Regions takes a much better look at it's impact to the locations is chooses & the 'officials' it works with.


first post huh Regions doesnt cut the lanes. The host club or city decides where to cut the lanes and the host club or city cuts the lanes. Just like here in Warren regions didnt do any cutting volunteers from Warren cut the lanes and walkways.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> i think there was something like 87 at anderson...
> 
> i'm wondering how much your local payouts are...



Didn't see 87 on the Regions website. As far as local payouts it varies depending on the event. Anywhere from $10.00 to $150.00. I can only speak for myself although I feel like I'm with the majority judging by the Regions attendance but it seems people just are not going to support 3 organizations. Wish Regions the best of luck and admire their tenacity however we had three 3-D archery organizations once before when the NABH (Cabelas) shoots were around and we all see what happened. There were also way more shooters then than there are now. So with less shooters how will Regions make it?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I hope they make it ,I'm planning on shooting it some next year .

I would like to see the timing off set from some of the other ASA and IBO shoots dates .I think that would help them out .


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

They need to schedule on ibo weekends. Regions has same payback as Asa. Ibo doesn't have hardly any amount of payback till championship. It would crush southern triple crown.


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

I shot the Anderson shoot and really think it can fly. If you like ASA you will like Regions.


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

I think Regions would be better off having shoots in states like AR, LA, MS, OK, IL.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

HCountry said:


> Regions website lists scores for 74 shooters on Saturday, so I would have to go with that figure. I'm from Anderson & IMO Regions biggest failure, they worked with the wrong people on the ground here. They upset a great deal of people in the way the City officials handled the events with the venues they chose. One of the venues was a hiking, bike & horse trail park who's trails were built and are maintained by volunteers. The City, because of the promise of 400-500 shooters ($500,000 economic impact quoted by the local newspaper) gave permission for Regions to cut shooting lanes 'as needed' through the park. Which they did. They came in & cut 60+ shooting lanes across & thru trails that volunteers have built over the past 5 years. That's a really bad way to represent archery in a community. I hope that in the future, Regions takes a much better look at it's impact to the locations is chooses & the 'officials' it works with.


74 shooters? I don't blame Regions for that. I think maybe Indiana has a lot of people who blew hard about wanting the ASA to hold shoots in the north. Then when they had the chance to shoot an ASA type shoot they didn't show up. I think the $30 membership fee issue was phony. There are a lot of those people who spend more than that on cigarettes in a week or more than that on a night at the movies. Those people had more excuses for not attending than Quaker has oats. 

I'm not sure who you are referring to when you say they had the wrong people on the ground. Are you referring to the people from Regions or the people representing the City? I see where the folks from Warren are really promoting the shoot, whereas the people representing the City and the Chamber sat on their hands, other than a newspaper article.

I've seen the City in action before. I attended the IBO World shoot there a few years back and it was without a doubt the most poorly organized I've ever been to. Being shuttled on school buses miles out into the sticks in 90 degree weather was a joke. Seems to me that Anderson once again over-promised to the promoter.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

OT3D said:


> 74 shooters? I don't blame Regions for that. I think maybe Indiana has a lot of people who blew hard about wanting the ASA to hold shoots in the north. Then when they had the chance to shoot an ASA type shoot they didn't show up. I think the $30 membership fee issue was phony. There are a lot of those people who spend more than that on cigarettes in a week or more than that on a night at the movies. Those people had more excuses for not attending than Quaker has oats.
> 
> I see where the folks from Warren are really promoting the shoot,.



The city of Warren really wants this event Its been widely promoted it doesnt mean it will draw the local shooters but with the rib contest and the bands it should draw <like last year> around 10,000 people so it should be great for any vendors for regions and I for one would love for an asa event to make it up here in the north. The IBO doesnt care about the memebers it seems like they think they are it up here just show up and shoot our shoot and shut up. So to the people up North if you want a ASA shoot up her and U want it to stay SHOW UP and shoot


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

They will make it....its their first year so sure its going to be touch and go.....remember most of us asked for this so make sure you get out there and support them if you are near a area they are holding one......


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

why should I spend 30 dollars to join up with an organization for 1 shoot in my area. I can go to local shoots spend a lot less and spend time with quality people. plus I can go and shoot 1 day and anytime I want and I don't have to slow my hunting rig down.


OT3D said:


> 74 shooters? I don't blame Regions for that. I think maybe Indiana has a lot of people who blew hard about wanting the ASA to hold shoots in the north. Then when they had the chance to shoot an ASA type shoot they didn't show up. I think the $30 membership fee issue was phony. There are a lot of those people who spend more than that on cigarettes in a week or more than that on a night at the movies. Those people had more excuses for not attending than Quaker has oats.
> 
> I'm not sure who you are referring to when you say they had the wrong people on the ground. Are you referring to the people from Regions or the people representing the City? I see where the folks from Warren are really promoting the shoot, whereas the people representing the City and the Chamber sat on their hands, other than a newspaper article.
> 
> I've seen the City in action before. I attended the IBO World shoot there a few years back and it was without a doubt the most poorly organized I've ever been to. Being shuttled on school buses miles out into the sticks in 90 degree weather was a joke. Seems to me that Anderson once again over-promised to the promoter.


----------



## HCountry (Jul 1, 2013)

OT3D said:


> 74 I'm not sure who you are referring to when you say they had the wrong people on the ground. Are you referring to the people from Regions or the people representing the City? I see where the folks from Warren are really promoting the shoot, whereas the people representing the City and the Chamber sat on their hands, other than a newspaper article.
> 
> I've seen the City in action before. I attended the IBO World shoot there a few years back and it was without a doubt the most poorly organized I've ever been to. Being shuttled on school buses miles out into the sticks in 90 degree weather was a joke. Seems to me that Anderson once again over-promised to the promoter.


I was definitely referring to the people representing the City. There was a one newspaper article about a month before & then one on the day of the start of the event. Short of Regions themselves posting updates on the upcoming event on their Facebook page, there was NOTHING here in Anderson. You couldn't even pick up a brochure/flyer or schedule of events anywhere. It was a downloadable pdf only. 
So what exactly did the Sponsors pay for?!? 



> Seems to me that Anderson once again over-promised to the promoter.


the same person that headed up the failed IBO shoot in Anderson before, is the same person that headed up this event.


Back to the Park that the shooting lanes were cut into: I have to say Regions has to carry some of the blame there. They surely walked the Park when it was suggested as a location by the City, and proceeded anyways. Did they miss the fact that the venues name is "Rangeline Nature Preserve Mountain Bike/Hiking Park?" But then again, Regions may have been told by the promoter, it's all OK. 
That's why I say "I hope that in the future, Regions takes a much better look at it's impact to the locations is chooses & the 'officials' it works with."

Regions would be much better to look for a city like Warren that is excited to host the event, not a City that is only looking for the "economic impact" like Anderson officials.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

J Name said:


> why should I spend 30 dollars to join up with an organization for 1 shoot in my area. I can go to local shoots spend a lot less and spend time with quality people. plus I can go and shoot 1 day and anytime I want and I don't have to slow my hunting rig down.


You shouldn't. Just continue to play in your own backyard. I doubt you'll be missed.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

OT3D said:


> You shouldn't. Just continue to play in your own backyard. I doubt you'll be missed.


multiply my ? by 500 or 1000 and there you have the answer for low attendance at the regions .




/


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i think one of the problems facing expansion out to the west might have to do with the sponsors. its a long haul from Lancaster PA to AZ for example. same for some of the others like Tru Ball, Shrewd, Doinker, and Bernie too. you'd have to find some sponsors and vendors to replace them since they help pay the bills. maybe those vendors are also looking at the expense of hauling to OK, KS, and MO...just speculatin'.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

This is just my feelings, everyone has there own opinions but I look at it this way.
Why to support Regions:
1. They are trying to bring a new format to areas that have been wishing the ASA would move their shoots farther North.
2. If they survive; they plan to branch out to different regions throughout the US, more opportunities for more shooters.
3. You can show up Friday morning and shoot until you are sore wih the KPR(Simms) ranges, nice 3-d practice ranges and the Pro/am.
I shot more arrows in Anderson on Friday before ever even starting a scoring round, no 40 arrows and go home.
4. The Bow-Life shoot is also another option for shooters.
5. Very good pay out schedule. 
6. Just enjoy the format and meeting more folks.
7. To me I get way more than my 30 bucks worth.
These aren't supposed to be like your back yard local shoots, they are supposed to bring the big shoot atmosphere, and they will with some more support. Not everyone can work it into their schedules but if you have been one of those that always says "boy I wish I could try an ASA shoot"; get out and give these guys a chance.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

J Name said:


> why should I spend 30 dollars to join up with an organization for 1 shoot in my area. I can go to local shoots spend a lot less and spend time with quality people. plus I can go and shoot 1 day and anytime I want and I don't have to slow my hunting rig down.


Won't argue about the cost, but they have speed classes, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

That is the way to promote a new organization with positive feedback


hrtlnd164 said:


> This is just my feelings, everyone has there own opinions but I look at it this way.
> Why to support Regions:
> 1. They are trying to bring a new format to areas that have been wishing the ASA would move their shoots farther North.
> 2. If they survive; they plan to branch out to different regions throughout the US, more opportunities for more shooters.
> ...


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

carlosii said:


> i think one of the problems facing expansion out to the west might have to do with the sponsors. its a long haul from Lancaster PA to AZ for example. same for some of the others like Tru Ball, Shrewd, Doinker, and Bernie too. you'd have to find some sponsors and vendors to replace them since they help pay the bills. maybe those vendors are also looking at the expense of hauling to OK, KS, and MO...just speculatin'.


That would actually be closer or equal distance for some of the bigger name sponsors like Hoyt, Easton, Goldtip, B-Stinger, Mathews, Sure Loc, PSE, AAE, etc.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet PA #s will be much much higher as the words gettin out about how awesome and well ran these shoots are


----------



## warrenevents (Mar 19, 2013)

We are very proud to announce that Austin Manelick from the television show "Ultimate Survival: Alaska" will be joining us for the weekend at the Regions Archery tour/All American BBQ Festival this coming weekend at the Warren County Fairgrounds in Pittsfield, PA, and will be around for Meet and Greets on Saturday and Sunday. Make sure you stop by and tell him hello! Additionally, we are pleased to welcome Danielle Dimovski of TLC's "BBQ Pitmasters" and the Travel Channel's "BBQ Crawl," Blair and Sabrena Miller of CMT's "My Big ******* Wedding," and Bill Asbury (Pittsburgh Steelers 1966-68). You can find more information about the weekend at www.facebook.com/allamericanbbqfestival and www.wccbi.org


----------



## juke711 (Jun 9, 2012)

Shot regions for the first time this wknd...not sure what to expect but was very impressed with the regions style of shooting...nice to have a competitive shoot without having the stakes 5-6 yards over the max. Also the amount of time spent sitting waiting to shoot was almost nil. Very smoothly run and enjoyable...if I had a complaint it would be the known yardage the second day...hope they make it and continue promoting archery events for pro,s and ametures.. We plan to follow the regions tour...give it a try before you knock it!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Great shoot


----------

